# Rainmeter help how to change weather location



## s.a.man

I downloaded it and loving it but dont know how to change the weather location in the gadget!


----------



## subtle

"Just click on the Location area on the widget - type in either your City(comma)State or just a Zip code - hit ok."


----------

